# Customer service



## peterofishig (6 mo ago)

Have had a horrible time with customer service in NC and wondering if anyone has used another way to contact them. Rude person that answers and is not helpful


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

peterofishig said:


> Have had a horrible time with customer service in NC and wondering if anyone has used another way to contact them. Rude person that answers and is not helpful


Oh no, it still happening? Thought this was a seldom thing back in 2021 with Kioti. 

Is there a way to contact them via their website chat? Some websites do this and give you a case number. This way, if your machine is still under warranty, you have record in the warranty period contacting them.


----------



## peterofishig (6 mo ago)

Yes it’s terrible. Will look on website and thank you


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s happening ALL OVER.!!
I called another fuel shop to see if they had a part in stock..
Fella answered the phone and I told him who I was and if he could check to see if he had a part, I have the part number..
His reply was, NOT NOW.. YOU’LL HAVE TO CALL BACK.!!
My response was, YEAH, hold your breath..


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am guessing that you are trying to call them because you have had no luck with the local dealer?


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

You need to keep on them, and if your dealer isn't willing to help, get on them too. Find a new dealer who will bat for you if you can.

It seems, particularly in regards to the Korean manufacturers, that it's hard to get anywhere without a solid dealer behind you.


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

peterofishig said:


> Have had a horrible time with customer service in NC and wondering if anyone has used another way to contact them. Rude person that answers and is not helpful


What part of NC are you? You far from Vale by chance? West End Sales has been really good to me.


----------



## Ebb (Feb 15, 2019)

When they first opened in kdale . They hired a friend to be parts manager. They had better price that the green with comp stats. They started breaking down and parts were 6 months out at best. He quit and went back to auto parts.
I heard they had fixed the parts issue.

When buying one of the most important consideration should be parts availability.
Grey tractors came through here years ago and they ran rows just fine but if they broke down you best take them to the auction. Won't no internet.


----------

